# Driving Information (Unique Situation) - Help me out



## king818 (May 16, 2012)

I want to know the legalist way to drive right now. Here are the facts to consider for my case. Please read as it's interesting and I really want to make this happen:

1) Born in Italy, only have Tesera Sanetaria/Codice Fiscale on me but could get the rest of the documents if I had an indirizzio. However I am a full citizen by birth.
2) Have CA Drivers License, no IDL from AAA though
3) Cannot get Patente right now because I have no address/Driving School takes months/Need to speak italian better, dont want to wait for this stuff and will be using my CA license I have decided (for now, until I can get registered in the Italian drivers system in... 6 months time?)
4) Definitely want to get insurance if possible, but again have no address. i'm not stupid ladies and gentlemen.
5) Would like to acquire a used car in my name, again no address, Italian drivers license, just the Social Security - dont know if this is possible even if it's from a private vendor?

With this information in mind anyone that is a bit cunning know a way to accomplish this without getting punished. I don't care getting pulled over I just want to get away with it as I don't want to deal with legal matters. I won't be getting in any accidents and I'll be in the south where everything is more remote and easygoing. Will drive safe and all that.

*Here's what I was thinking may be the best way to do this for now. Maybe I could get a friend to sell/buy me his/any used car, or I can pay him to use it but keep it in his name if I can't put it in mine. He insures it through his name, I pay the insurance of course, but it's my car essentially registered and insured to him, and I just use my CA drivers license and maybe get an IDL through the mail somehow from AAA or an embassy. So it'd just be like "hey officer i'm italian, living in America but on vacation here visiting my friends, this here is my friends car and I'm driving it man, here's my CA drivers license, IDL, here's his registration/insurance, ok thats everything, thanks mr." That sounds pretty passable no?*

Basically I'm looking for as many workarounds and a story that checks out from all angles.

-Workaround to getting a car in my name, no address and limited documents
-Workaround to getting insurance *Most important* 
-Work around to getting license (Can use IDL for this I'm sure)

Any little secrets/shortcuts any of you can share would be greaaat. Also if anyone in the south is selling a used car CHEAP I'd be willing to come swoop it up from you, seriously. Will travel even. Thanks for any of the help you guys can provide. Ciao e Grazie a tutti


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

The Police are not stupid, they have probably seen similar instances many times! Take the time to do it properly and legally.


----------



## king818 (May 16, 2012)

Really? I doubt the police in the south of remote Italy come across an Italian with a US license driving an Italian friends car often or if at all.
I have had residency since birth as stated in the OP, so this 1 year rule certainly doesn't apply to me now does it. You did read the OP, didn't you? You know it baffles my mind when I think about someone on the other end of this cyber universe sitting behind their computer and generically replying to internet threads across various internet forums. These canned responses are not helpful in the slightest bit - you know I did search Google vigorously first, and I did take the time to write a very thorough post hoping that maybe, just maybe someone competent and with a bit of insight would reach me on the other end. I guess I asked for too much then. I guess I was hoping that my unique case, as stated in the thread title, would receive unique answers, but alas to each his or her own. I guess I will have to do this shall they say, the *ahem* 'Gangster Way' as we like to call it back home.

You know it's incredibly incredible how I have been driving for years without a single problem and I (we as people) have to go through all this trouble to drive a stinking auto-mobile because we are in another country. This is the reason why people don't move and don't do jack with their lives, because everything is so goddamn complicated. All this paperwork and this money and all this garbage makes me want to just curl up in a ball and die. How is a piece of paper (this thing called a 'patente') going to help me physically drive a car? If I want to learn how to drive shouldn't I sit aside an instructor or someone who can teach me... eh? Besides, I've been driving for years now already. Now, If I ever get my hands on the stronzo whos making all of our lives F'ing miserable....


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

If you don't like the advice that people post in response to your question then you should not ask the question. Seems you have made your mind up to do it your way so good luck.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

You keep saying that you are Italian. Well learn the language First and then get an address or you think just because you were born in Italy give you the right to do wherever you want? Do what any Italian does; get an address and get a job then you'll be able to drive. /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

king818 said:


> I want to know the legalist way to drive right now. Here are the facts to consider for my case. Please read as it's interesting and I really want to make this happen:
> 
> 1) Born in Italy, only have Tesera Sanetaria/Codice Fiscale on me but could get the rest of the documents if I had an indirizzio. However I am a full citizen by birth.
> 2) Have CA Drivers License, no IDL from AAA though
> ...


what you are proposing is illegal pure & simple, so I'm closing the thread, as further discussion would be pointless


----------

